# Pressure treated swivel glider plans



## sck165 (May 28, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to get plans for an Adirondack or (Amish) pressure treated swivel glider chair. I saw some at a semi local adirondack furinture store and figured I can make a set for less money. (they wanted about $300 a chair). I have searched the internet but can only find places to buy them. I will try to attach a photo of what I am looking for ... Thank you for any help you can give.. -scott


----------

